# Real life outside My window



## oneraddad

I've been kinda busy this week getting ready for summer but still leaving some time for entertainment


----------



## Oregon1986

Are those weed plants? Your grandson is adorable


----------



## oneraddad

Oregon1986 said:


> Are those weed plants? Your grandson is adorable



Thank you. Yes, that's 12 medical marijuana plants along with about 30 tomatoes


----------



## rkintn

Beautiful place you have there! And I agree that your grandson is adorable!


----------



## Oregon1986

oneraddad said:


> Thank you. Yes, that's 12 medical marijuana plants along with about 30 tomatoes


Rabbit poop works wonders for growing them


----------



## oneraddad

You should be growing 6 of them yourself, you never know when it will come in handy.


----------



## Oregon1986

oneraddad said:


> You should be growing 6 of them yourself, you never know when it will come in handy.


I do grow. My fiance's grandma has Parkinson's and it helps with her shaking


----------



## oneraddad

rkintn said:


> Beautiful place you have there! And I agree that your grandson is adorable!



Thank you, he's an awesome young man and my little buddy


----------



## oneraddad

Oregon1986 said:


> I do grow. My fiance's grandma has Parkinson's and it helps with her shaking



Cool, what strains you guys got ?


----------



## oneraddad

Here's a couple of mating mallards I spooked at the pond and a snake that spooked me. Plus some friends that came up to hold my kitten's, that was kinda exciting


----------



## Elevenpoint

I like the hair color on that one kitty


----------



## Oregon1986

oneraddad said:


> Cool, what strains you guys got ?


Mostly 9 pound hammer


----------



## oneraddad

I've grown a few of Subcool's strains but none at the moment and never 9lb hammer.


----------



## cindilu

You live an awesome life ya know that. All kinds of adventure and some pretty cool aromatherapy as well.


----------



## oneraddad

cindilu said:


> You live an awesome life ya know that. All kinds of adventure and some pretty cool aromatherapy as well.



Your place isn't bad either Cindi, nice to see you around


----------



## rkintn

oneraddad said:


> Thank you, he's an awesome young man and my little buddy


My kids are great but they don't call them GRAND kids for nothing lol


----------



## Allen W

You raise Chantecler chickens if I remember correctly, nice looking batch of chicks.

I have a bunch of weed I need to take out, really just hemp gone wild from what was growing for the war effort back in WWI. The law don't even bother with it any more, real pain and the cows don't eat it. Mice and rats like to spread the seed and give you a surprise patch somewhere new.


----------



## po boy

Nice place and I agree your grandson is adorable. Reminds me of my great nephew.


----------



## Prismseed

rkintn said:


> they don't call them GRAND kids for nothing lol


The grand part is that you can give them back.


----------



## oneraddad

Allen W said:


> You raise Chantecler chickens if I remember correctly, nice looking batch of chicks.
> 
> I have a bunch of weed I need to take out, really just hemp gone wild from what was growing for the war effort back in WWI. The law don't even bother with it any more, real pain and the cows don't eat it. Mice and rats like to spread the seed and give you a surprise patch somewhere new.


Yep, I raise Chanteclers and hatched this bunch to give to a friend that helps clean my skulls with his bugs.


----------



## Allen W

That skull looks quit wicked from that perspective. Bobcat is my guess. Beatles do a good job cleaning skulls. I've never had a colony but they show up quickly here in the summer when something is dead. They make short work out of rats and such small sized critters.


----------



## oneraddad

I answered an ad on Craigslist from someone looking for help hatching some Chantecler eggs. I ended up getting rid of my flock and raising Chants exclusively after that and Dustin became a really good friend. We track and call lions together and he's the guy with the beatles so it's like we were meant to meet.

That skull is from this guy.


----------



## oneraddad

Lets see some photos of what you guys see out your window


----------



## rkintn

Prismseed said:


> The grand part is that you can give them back.


Nahhhh...im gonna miss my Alice when she goes back to Mom and Dad after they get settled in PA. Nothing beats waking up to her sweet little face in the mornings


----------



## rkintn

She's what's been taking up most of my time for the last couple of months


----------



## oneraddad

That's awesome Rhonda, she's a real cutie.


----------



## oneraddad

I started this thread to help people realize that looking out their window and what they actually see is much different than the computer screen some are using as their window. It would be nice if more people talked about what was going on around their homestead and out their own window.


----------



## oneraddad

This HT friend of mine sent me these seeds and said to germinate them before planting, so I did. Lets hope this gets me a head start on my squash.


----------



## Allen W

I need to sit down and learn to post pictures.


----------



## oneraddad

My granddaughter drew a deer tag right here on my mountain, a really hard tag to draw. This will be a year she'll remember me by for the rest of here life.


----------



## oneraddad

Dinner last night, cap steak shish kabobs


----------



## rkintn

oneraddad said:


> My granddaughter drew a deer tag right here on my mountain, a really hard tag to draw. This will be a year she'll remember me by for the rest of here life.


How exciting for both of you!!


----------



## GTX63

oneraddad said:


> I started this thread to help people realize that looking out their window and what they actually see is much different than the computer screen some are using as their window. It would be nice if more people talked about what was going on around their homestead and out their own window.


I'm gonna bump that....


----------



## oneraddad

Since this will be Jaida's first hunt, tomorrow she's getting a 22 for target practice and to give her confidence plus a .243 for the hunt at Cabelas


----------



## Twp.Tom

It's Springtime here in Jamtland, really fine weather!, days are getting long, nights are short. Renee has started the Spring shearing* The beavers have been busy. We bought a new cream separator, and Renee has made some great double cream*.


----------



## Twp.Tom

The lambing is almost finished for the season. They sure are cute!


----------



## Allen W

See if I can do this


----------



## oneraddad

Already getting ready for next winter


----------



## oneraddad

Allen W said:


> See if I can do this


Good looking calf Allen


----------



## Allen W

[url=https://postimg.cc/image/9k79wuokp/][/URL]
Giving it another try I might get this figured out.


----------



## Allen W

Thanks Oneraddad, I have a small handful of cows that are still close enough to Dad's and Grandad's cows that they mean something to me. My brother has been making decisions and things aren't what they were'

Bought this guy a few weeks ago.


----------



## Elevenpoint




----------



## Elevenpoint

First black snake this year


----------



## Elevenpoint

Bath time for the Grain Princess


----------



## rkintn

Just outside cape Girardeau...on our way back home from Six Flags


----------



## Elevenpoint

rkintn said:


> Just outside cape Girardeau...on our way back home from Six Flags
> View attachment 66190


That's not far 
Should have stopped by


----------



## rkintn

elevenpoint said:


> That's not far
> Should have stopped by


I didn't know you were that close to st Louis.


----------



## Elevenpoint

rkintn said:


> I didn't know you were that close to st Louis.


From Cape you would have to go west for a few hours


----------



## Allen W

Musk thistle head weevils in a musk thistle bloom.


----------



## oneraddad

Checked the trail cam today and found this bobcat


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## roadless

All the food you post Oneradad makes me drool...


----------



## oneraddad

I do like to eat


----------



## Cabin Fever

Memorial Day morning we had some real life out of our windows.....


----------



## oneraddad

Went to my granddaughter's 8th grade graduation yesterday where she received a couple unexpected scholarships for our local Catholic high school, bringing her total to 5. I'm extremely proud of her.


----------



## gerold

oneraddad said:


> Went to my granddaughter's 8th grade graduation yesterday where she received a couple unexpected scholarships for our local Catholic high school, bringing her total to 5. I'm extremely proud of her.


Very good. My daughter had 4 scholarships coming out of H.S. One at McGill U in Canada. She is a PHD now and teacher at college in Ca. Good to see young folks that complete their education and make the world a better place.


----------



## oneraddad

No scholarships for the little guy but he gets to graduate to the 1st grade.


----------



## flewism

I can't wait to have some grand kids.


----------



## oneraddad

First day of summer vacation


----------



## roadless

What a life! That's awesome!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Shootin',and riding 4 wheelers!, what a blast*,I admire You all,Rick!


----------



## rkintn

We went and visited with a friend down at Reelfoot Lake yesterday. I've never been down there at the Blue Bank resort so late in the evening. The view was spectacular.


----------



## Allen W

Dogs were mousing [url=https://postimg.cc/image/5x2mywsrd/][/URL]


----------



## oneraddad

Well it's not always rainbows and unicorns up here


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Outside my window this morning. ☺


----------



## oneraddad

Pretty much the only thing I fear up here is fire so I've rented a backhoe to build a firebreak. I get it tomorrow afternoon and will have it a week, I plan to fix the roads a bit also and dig some post holes for more fencing. Here's some before photos.


----------



## Clem

I was looking for a freezer on craigslist. Came across this. Instantly thought "this needs to be somewhere"


----------



## oneraddad

So when you going to pick it up ?

Do you use it on cereal ?


----------



## Clem

I've had it in my coffee before, not all that bad. But the screaming and hollering really blew my buzz though.


----------



## Allen W

New yard birds I need to find somebody to share a few with. They're about 3.5 months old.

 Been gambling and sticking some feed in the ground when I catch some rain.


This has been in a little over a week, had another good shower the other day so it should finish coming up.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Thank you Lord, for another beautiful day!


----------



## oneraddad

Removed a bunch of sagebrush the past couple days


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Looking good! Is the ground soft enough up there that you don't need teeth on your bucket? Doesn't look real rocky either. Nice!


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Good morning everyone! 

Lazy Sunday morning around here. Wish I could sleep as sound as this little girl does!


----------



## oneraddad

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Looking good! Is the ground soft enough up there that you don't need teeth on your bucket? Doesn't look real rocky either. Nice!



Thank you, SongBird. There's plenty or rock up here, but I'm trying to stay on grade so I don't dig them up. I'm mostly just back dragging and pushing piles further out so teeth are not needed.


----------



## Allen W

Oneraddad looks like you've been busy, I hope your wildfire preps aren't needed. There is nothing worse then getting up in the morning and not knowing if anything will be left by night. I was lucky and the Rhea fire this spring only got close to me and they had plenty of help by then from all over. A lot of people lost every thing when it first started just wasn't enough man power and equipment to cover everything.


----------



## oneraddad

And right on cue it starts to rain, it couldn't get any better


----------



## Allen W

The weather man is trying to decide if and when we might get rain, we have chances all the way through the 9 day forecast.


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## oneraddad

First post set, only 24 more to go and it's already hot outside.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

oneraddad said:


> First post set, only 24 more to go and it's already hot outside.


I've got a skid steer with an auger you're welcome to if you want to make the trek to pick it up!


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Does the view inside my window count? Had a mountain of paperwork to do so decided to stay home and get caught up on it. And what do you do when its 110 degrees outside? Well you turn the oven on and make pies of course!


----------



## Allen W

Nothing like a pie with calf slobbers on top. That's what Grandpa always called meringue. Had to bust out a cook book to see how to spell, now I'm hungry for a lemon meringue pie.


----------



## Allen W

Pineapple pie sounds good too.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Allen W said:


> Nothing like a pie with calf slobbers on top. That's what Grandpa always called meringue. Had to bust out a cook book to see how to spell, now I'm hungry for a lemon meringue pie.


Calf slobbers...Grandpas are the best! One of my customers gave me a bunch of citrus including these lemons so I was inspired. Would totally share too!


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Allen W said:


> Pineapple pie sounds good too.


What is this pineapple pie you speak of???


----------



## Allen W

AZSongBird1973 said:


> What is this pineapple pie you speak of???


Thicken and sweeten canned pineapple just like you would a fruit pie, I think it's best using chunked pineapple, crushed makes it mushy. Grandma used to make it, mom doesn't know how she came by the recipe.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

The dove will put a nest just about anywhere, including on the boom of my hoe. I tried to move her nest without touching it too much but I'm not sure if she'll go back to it.


----------



## oneraddad

Moving right along


----------



## Bret

Hope you feel better with the firebreaks. Good work.

Beautiflul sun dials in a straight line. You can never have too many. When you have more than one watch, you never know what time it is.


----------



## Allen W

[url=https://postimages.org/][/URL]

Taking a ride

[url=https://postimages.org/][/URL]

Hanging out in the shade


----------



## Twp.Tom

Renee and I went out exploring in the backyard today. We found a quiet little place , back in the forest*


----------



## Clem

I was so excited about this, the first melon of the year from the Bradford watermelon seeds Vicker gave me, and kept trying to position it for a good picture and this is what happens....Oh, well. C'est la vie.


----------



## emdeengee

Mama red fox who dens in the forest on the other side of the road runs up the road early every morning - been on the hunt and sometimes she carries a prize but often nothing.


----------



## emdeengee

Twp.Tom said:


> Renee and I went out exploring in the backyard today. We found a quiet little place , back in the forest*



Looks very much like the Yukon.


----------



## Allen W

The rest of the story behind the calf in the truck. I knew something wasn't right since she had calved. I caught her feeding a calf and found the second one under a bush on the way out.


----------



## oneraddad

I got my lion skull and my bobcat furs back and got me another game cam. The last two photos are of Jaida's friend in Africa.


----------



## oneraddad

Another bobcat on the trail cam


----------



## AZSongBird1973

oneraddad said:


> I got my lion skull and my bobcat furs back and got me another game cam. The last two photos are of Jaida's friend in Africa.


Curious to know how you did or had your lion skull done. I've tried a few different methods to clean a skull but they've never come out very good. I heard that at U of A they have a colony of some kind of meat eating beetles in their biology dept that will clean a skull in short order. Yours looks really cool...pelts too!


----------



## Allen W

Cool pics oneraddad,


----------



## oneraddad

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Curious to know how you did or had your lion skull done. I've tried a few different methods to clean a skull but they've never come out very good. I heard that at U of A they have a colony of some kind of meat eating beetles in their biology dept that will clean a skull in short order. Yours looks really cool...pelts too!


My friend has some kind of beetle bugs that clean them up, he's gonna do my bear skull next


----------



## oneraddad

Allen W said:


> Cool pics oneraddad,



Thank you Allen


----------



## AZSongBird1973

oneraddad said:


> My friend has some kind of beetle bugs that clean them up, he's gonna do my bear skull next


That's cool...but kinda creepy...but cool!


----------



## oneraddad

The medicine garden is starting to recover from the freeze, looks like I'll get a good harvest.


----------



## oneraddad

AZSongBird1973 said:


> That's cool...but kinda creepy...but cool!



He's employed by the city of Reno and keeps them at work


----------



## rkintn

First 2 are of the spectacular sunset this evening. I think it had a little help from the Saharan dust cloud. The last 2 are of my granddaughter, enjoying a summer storm that came up this afternoon. I also let her put on her swimsuit and play in the rain. Precious memories.


----------



## rkintn

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## oneraddad

I had the grandkids yesterday so we tried to make a few memories


----------



## oneraddad

Hopefully we'll get some good photos with this


----------



## Allen W

Found a dem yesterday I need to put a camera on and see what's using it.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Trip to the mountain last weekend..my son Hunter and I saw some critters. Our fur ball co-pilot pretty much slept the whole time. Water is pretty scarce. Sure hope the monsoon rains get busy and start filling the tanks.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

This guy has been hanging around here a lot lately. Maybe he can get rid of some the ground squirrels.


----------



## oneraddad

I love rib steaks from Costco


----------



## oneraddad

Moved the game cam again


----------



## Bret

Looking good. I could eat a stack of those right now before lunch.


----------



## FreeRange

Allen W said:


> The weather man is trying to decide if and when we might get rain, we have chances all the way through the 9 day forecast.


I hope you get some of it every day. We had 3 days last week (or maybe it was the week before) where we got a shower every afternoon. It was so nice. Now we have 100's forecast for the next 10 days.


----------



## FreeRange

oneraddad said:


> Moved the game cam again


That'a a game cam picture? It's got great quality. What kind is it? We've had Moutrie which was great for a year and then it pooped out. Now we have a Stealth Cam and it has a 30 second delay before taking a picture and we seldom get a picture of anything on it.


----------



## Clem

This is literally outside my window. Car window, that is. I was driving down the driveway, and pulled to the left slightly so that I could pick blackberries while driving.


----------



## Allen W

FreeRange said:


> I hope you get some of it every day. We had 3 days last week (or maybe it was the week before) where we got a shower every afternoon. It was so nice. Now we have 100's forecast for the next 10 days.


Started a hay job yesterday and put about half of it down rained about a half inch across a wide area here last night. Guess I'll have to charge extra for that.

Agreed to put down some love grass on shares, should have my head checked for that. It's close to my grandson and the possibility of some more work tied to it. I'll have alfalfa and feed to cut here when I gey back home.


----------



## oneraddad

Clem said:


> This is literally outside my window. Car window, that is. I was driving down the driveway, and pulled to the left slightly so that I could pick blackberries while driving.



I'll match your berries and raise you a bit of medicine and a tomato.


----------



## Twp.Tom

This is my Buddy Mendell*. We have had a record warm summer so far-Mendell really enjoys digging foxholes* His Birthday is Sept.16,he will be 14 yrs.- enjoying his retirement**


----------



## Twp.Tom

Fishing has been fantastic! I found the Abbore (perch)-caught 178 so far! Lot's of frozen filet's in the freezer.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Here's some tractor porn for Fboy Bill*- my neighbor's McCormick 434. Almost all of the tractors have enclosed cabs up here*


----------



## oneraddad

Nice photos Tom !


----------



## AZSongBird1973

The big boss is on duty today...better make it look like we're keeping busy!


----------



## oneraddad

I got a new toy yesterday


----------



## Clem

WOW!! The moon looks just like the earth!! Cool!


----------



## AZSongBird1973

oneraddad said:


> I got a new toy yesterday


That's cool, Rad! I'm assuming the pic is of the moon.. what are the colors from? Refracted light maybe?


----------



## SLADE

Elk in the moon. I've heard of old man but not elk.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

SRSLADE said:


> Elk in the moon. I've heard of old man but not elk.


I saw it too!! Crazy that said that lol!


----------



## painterswife

Not the moon. A snapshot of what he sees through his spotter.


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## AZSongBird1973

oneraddad said:


>


So they do have scrub brush and game animals on the moon after all...I KNEW it!!


----------



## AZSongBird1973

painterswife said:


> Not the moon. A snapshot of what he sees through his spotter.


----------



## Clem

Here's a moondeer standing by one of the moonpeach trees in the front yard.


----------



## oneraddad

You can tell it's adapting to the moon and all that cheese, it's head its starting to look like a mouse.


----------



## Clem

That thing was tripping. The fawn with her took off int the edge of the woods there pretty quick, but the mother stood there, and I even went outside and made noises and stuff, she just kept looking at me. I started cracking up laughing and tried to get the chupacabra to bark at her. I even took a 47 second video standing outside, making noises and stuff. She finally moseyed off. 

Either deer or groundhogs have been eating a lot of leaves in the garden, and yesterday, a couple of pimento pepper plants were broke down. Cucumbers dying from lack of leaves.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

I bought a vortex viper a couple years ago and I like it alot. Never used a spotting scope much before. I've seen these like yours that take pics but I never thought the pics would be very good. I'm surprised by the quality of the photo you posted. I've also seen something where you can use your smart phone somehow...all Greek to me. Now that my middle son isn't at home anymore I'm screwed!


----------



## oneraddad

Last night's meal


----------



## oneraddad

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I bought a vortex viper a couple years ago and I like it alot. Never used a spotting scope much before. I've seen these like yours that take pics but I never thought the pics would be very good. I'm surprised by the quality of the photo you posted. I've also seen something where you can use your smart phone somehow...all Greek to me. Now that my middle son isn't at home anymore I'm screwed!



Thats a Vortex Viper with a Phone Scope adapter for my iPhone. That deer is almost 3/4 of a mile away

https://www.phoneskope.com/


----------



## AZSongBird1973

oneraddad said:


> Thats a Vortex Viper with a Phone Scope adapter for my iPhone. That deer is almost 3/4 of a mile away
> 
> https://www.phoneskope.com/


So its just an adapter that I could use on my older model viper????? I thought you had to have a particular scope and I didnt want to spend a bunch more $ on a different one.


----------



## oneraddad

AZSongBird1973 said:


> So its just an adapter that I could use on my older model viper????? I thought you had to have a particular scope and I didnt want to spend a bunch more $ on a different one.



Yes, mine was like $75. They match the scope to the phone and in my case they had a special one for my Otterbox


----------



## AZSongBird1973

oneraddad said:


> Yes, mine was like $75. They match the scope to the phone and in my case they had a special one for my Otterbox


Nice!! Im stoked now...thanks!!


----------



## Allen W

My den cam turned out to be deer cam


----------



## oneraddad

Here's a pretty nice buck I saw this morning, I'm really liking this Viper and Phone Skope.


----------



## Oregon1986

Allen W said:


> My den cam turned out to be deer cam


Amazing picture


----------



## Twp.Tom

Meaty lookin' buck!


----------



## oneraddad

I found this baby lobster on my bathroom floor last night before bed, it's the fourth one I've found in the house. The last one cost me $300 at the vet because it bit my male retriever.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

oneraddad said:


> I found this baby lobster on my bathroom floor last night before bed, it's the fourth one I've found in the house. The last one cost me $300 at the vet because it bit my male retriever.


HATE those things!! I got stung on the side of my foot a couple summers ago. Thought my foot was going to burst into flames...it was awful! Sorry about your dog too.


----------



## oneraddad

The garden is still growing like a weed


----------



## Terri

My garden is dying back, thanks to bugs and heat and too much sun. 

I am preparing to put in a Fall garden. When the beds are ready the greens and such can be planted.


----------



## 4tu

oneraddad said:


> The garden is still growing like a weed


Sure looks like weed


----------



## oneraddad

Getting in one last weekend of fun before school starts


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## Allen W

Been busy and haven't had time to load pictures

[url=https://postimg.cc/image/qtbpkljkp/][/URL]

leaving first hay job

[url=https://postimg.cc/image/7bh24jcbd/][/URL]

today's eggs 13 from 15 pullets


----------



## Allen W

pictures of the view from today's hay job

[url=https://postimg.cc/image/nxyme208p/][/URL]

[url=https://postimg.cc/image/kr42ukkzd/][/URL]


----------



## Allen W

Last calf of the year

[url=https://postimg.cc/image/qs1rrgkeh/][/URL]

******* stop sign fix

[url=https://postimg.cc/image/nxyme0py1/][/URL]


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## oneraddad




----------



## AZSongBird1973

oneraddad said:


>


Very cool, Rad!


----------



## oneraddad

I picked up my little buddy at the bottom of the road this morning and it looks like we're gonna break our record of 9 catches in a row without a drop


----------



## oneraddad

Well we smashed the record yesterday upping it to 15 and got in too many laps to count.


----------



## oneraddad

This is Jaida's first time with her deer rifle, it gave her a pretty good kick


----------



## Bret

She wasn't backing away from it. It's like like she was setting up for some more. Good time.


----------



## oneraddad

Yesterday


----------



## oneraddad

This morning


----------



## Elevenpoint

Monday


----------



## Elevenpoint

After canoe trip!


----------



## Elevenpoint

Tuesday


----------



## Elevenpoint

Wednesday


----------



## Elevenpoint

Gravel bar nap


----------



## Elevenpoint

Barn framing on new farm


----------



## Elevenpoint

Had to be a craftsman for these rafters...house was built in 1922


----------



## Elevenpoint

So...after nine and a half years on this farm a new adventure begins....we have been to many springs here..fished the Elevenpoint..Jacks Fork..Current..North Fork of the White..Bryant Creek....went to Greer Spring..Big Spring..Falling Springs..and Hodgsens Mill and Spring in the pic..time to move on...my outdoors and out my window will be about Bull Shoals Lake and all the streams in that area....looking forward to one final adventure out in the Ozarks...


----------



## Cabin Fever

Outside my window, in the front yard, yesterday afternoon.....


----------



## oneraddad

We went out early this morning and had a pretty good time throwing rocks in the berry patch listening to the bear run around but we couldn't get it to come out.


----------



## Twp.Tom

We have a new Border Collie, to help herd the sheep. His name is "Einstein". He is 3 1/2 years old, trained, and ready for work!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Another new calf, a little girl* ("kviga" in Swedish)


----------



## Twp.Tom

The ramp leading up to the loft has rotted, time for a rebuild. Lot's of incentive to get this project finished-our snoskoter is up there*


----------



## FreeRange

elevenpoint said:


> View attachment 68688
> 
> So...after nine and a half years on this farm a new adventure begins....we have been to many springs here..fished the Elevenpoint..Jacks Fork..Current..North Fork of the White..Bryant Creek....went to Greer Spring..Big Spring..Falling Springs..and Hodgsens Mill and Spring in the pic..time to move on...my outdoors and out my window will be about Bull Shoals Lake and all the streams in that area....looking forward to one final adventure out in the Ozarks...


I thought your photos looked like the Ozarks. Very nice.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Here's the new calf being led out of the pasture, into the barn*


----------



## Terri

Those are beautiful cows, but they are so SHORT!


----------



## big rockpile

elevenpoint said:


> View attachment 68652
> 
> After canoe trip!


How many fishing?

big rockpile


----------



## Elevenpoint

big rockpile said:


> How many fishing?
> 
> big rockpile


Five fishing that day
A canoe is a mode of transportation to fish on this river as it has very limited access


----------



## Twp.Tom

Terri said:


> Those are beautiful cows, but they are so SHORT!


They are "Fjall Cows"-totally Mountain Swedish*https://www.google.se/search?q=fjal...e..69i57j0.31258j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## big rockpile

elevenpoint said:


> Five fishing that day
> A canoe is a mode of transportation to fish on this river as it has very limited access


Just questioning because limit is 4.

Can't handle Floating anymore even though live on the Niangua River. Still Trout Fish but also like Goggle Eye and Suckers.

big rockpile


----------



## Grey Mare

Outside my bedroom window, this view is coming out the front door:


One of the hawk fledgelings who learned to fly in our pasture:


What I see when I come home, always brings a smile to my face:


And our front driveway:


----------



## Elevenpoint

big rockpile said:


> Just questioning because limit is 4.
> 
> Can't handle Floating anymore even though live on the Niangua River. Still Trout Fish but also like Goggle Eye and Suckers.
> 
> big rockpile


Two of us
Should have had eight
Some got away


----------



## oneraddad

I just spotted these two a few minutes ago


----------



## oneraddad

First day of first grade for Blake


----------



## Bret

Looking good Blake. Study hard. Play hard. Own it!


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## oneraddad

Here's a couple more


----------



## oneraddad

This morning


----------



## oneraddad

You ever seen a deer take a dump ?


----------



## Grey Mare

Does it count if it is inside your window?


----------



## 4tu

elevenpoint said:


> View attachment 68682
> 
> Barn framing on new farm


That looks like Home depot lumber ---


----------



## Elevenpoint

4tu said:


> That looks like Home depot lumber ---


Home Depot in 1961when it was built in the middle of nowhere? It is interesting but property was not as advertised and we passed on it


----------



## Elevenpoint

Looked over new place Saturday
Meeting logger there this weekend
Have track bobcat...auger attachment..bushog attachment from Saturday until Tuesday morning
Get place cleaned mowed and corner fenced post set for new fencing
Pics next week


----------



## Twp.Tom

A couple of Moose, wandering around in the backyard*


----------



## Twp.Tom

A couple of reindeer on the roadside*


----------



## Twp.Tom

We have grown some tasty vegetables in the garden this year*


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## reneedarley

Terri said:


> Those are beautiful cows, but they are so SHORT!


Terri!!!! SHORT? My perfest cows? Petite yes, klein yes - but SHORT!
Mindyou, my cow with the shortest legs has given birth and I am wondering if I should have some kind of ramp to get the milking claws under her


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## Allen W

Turtle having a crappy day


Little lizard from around the house, they drive the dogs nuts trying to catch them.


Hitchhiker I picked up some where one day


----------



## Allen W

[url=https://postimg.cc/image/5xumbczm1/][/URL]

I think I posted a picture of the feed in this field earlier when it was small. I got everything tied up I had down before the rain chances that has had me hung up this week.


----------



## oneraddad

Bought a few more traps and watched/read a bunch on exposed sets so I'm much better prepared this season plus I have a years experienced now.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Started last Saturday...woven wire fence is in


----------



## Elevenpoint

Cleaned pond up...heavy rain put two foot of water in it


----------



## Elevenpoint

Fence up front


----------



## Elevenpoint

Bobcat brushcutter...6 foot..hydraulic motors...baddest machine out there


----------



## Elevenpoint

Material delivery gone bad...that's the trailer at the bottom of the hill


----------



## Elevenpoint

Wrecker and State Patrol...I got to direct traffic on the downhill side till about dark...guess they were short on staff Labor Day weekend on Friday night


----------



## Elevenpoint

Flipped trailer over...drug it up the hill...put it on the highway and driver hooked up to it and drove off...no damage...nobody injured...


----------



## kalmara

elevenpoint said:


> View attachment 69610
> 
> Material delivery gone bad...that's the trailer at the bottom of the hill


oooopppps


----------



## Hiro

Sorry about the picture quality, it was through a window as they are way too wary for me to crack a door open and get them on camera. There about twelve hens and 6 or 7 fledgling turkeys making themselves at home in the front yard:


----------



## Allen W

oneraddad said:


> Bought a few more traps and watched/read a bunch on exposed sets so I'm much better prepared this season plus I have a years experienced now.


I need to gather my traps up and clean and dye them.


----------



## oneraddad

Allen W said:


> I need to gather my traps up and clean and dye them.



I started yesterday wire brushing my traps and today I'm making pan covers out of asphalt roofing shingles. I'm trying exposed traps this year where you don't bury them but instead you guide them into a walk through set. Here's a couple photos from the net that I'm gonna try to imitate.


----------



## oneraddad

Took the dogs for a hike Wednesday and then stopped for lunch on the way home, we had a good time.


----------



## oneraddad

I got a new rifle so I can look more like a trapper this season.


----------



## Grey Mare

Outside our fence early this morning...young buck...


Leg traps are horribly cruel....hope your going out every day to check them. Didn't know Nevada allowed someone to trap with them.


----------



## elkhound

will you use drags or a stake on your sets? i use off set jawed traps,rounded jaw,flattened jaws etc.i also use lung springs to lessen impact on trapped animals if i catch a non target animal and for comfort of animal..it means less trying to get out as well.modified traps are better on many levels.setting trap at a certain weight.like a rifles trigger,eliminates unwanted catches as well very often. your pan covers are interesting. what caliber is that rifle?


----------



## oneraddad

Nice of you to stop in Elkdude. 

My little buddy started kindergarten a year ago and it was the first time in 38 years I didn't have a child in my care. So I had lots of time to fill and I didn't want to leave the mountain, so after a friend caught a couple bobcats I decided on trapping. I'm very new to this and it was never on my radar, but after last year I'm hooked.

I also have offset jaws and I use stakes to secure them. The rifle is a 30-30 I bought from a collector, it hadn't been fired. I read a bunch about West coast style trapping of bobcats and the shingles are all the rage. Supposedly they're a cat paw magnet and nothing else is that dumb so it eliminates non targeted animals, we'll see. November 1st is opening day and I plan on having one within the first week, or not. But I'm gonna be out everyday enjoying the outdoors and having a good time.


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## oneraddad

elkhound said:


> will you use drags or a stake on your sets? i use off set jawed traps,rounded jaw,flattened jaws etc.i also use lung springs to lessen impact on trapped animals if i catch a non target animal and for comfort of animal..it means less trying to get out as well.modified traps are better on many levels.setting trap at a certain weight.like a rifles trigger,eliminates unwanted catches as well very often. your pan covers are interesting. what caliber is that rifle?
> 
> 
> View attachment 69844
> 
> 
> View attachment 69846




So what are your target animals ?


----------



## elkhound

oneraddad said:


> So what are your target animals ?


i use to trap everything. i especially liked trapping along waterways. not trapped much as of late. i have everything here to trap.bobcat are getting pretty plentiful.neighbor seen a big tom from window not long ago and a friend seen a female with 3 kittens.use to never have coyotes now we do.interesting color phases as well.racoon are plentiful and really like killing chickens and wreaking a homestead as well. i have to be careful of type sets because theres so many bear here.one of my favorite traps is the 110conibear on waterways for muskrat...deadly.

do you think you will have any troubles from lions in your bobcat sets?


----------



## oneraddad

I hope not, but I don't think the rebar stakes would hold it or the traps are large enough. I do have a lion tag good till Feb 28th but trapping them is illegal so I'd need to call NDOW.


----------



## oneraddad

I went out today and started making walk through sets and got 2 completed, this is one of them.


----------



## oneraddad

Harvest moon out my window


----------



## Grey Mare

This was outside a friends back barn door when the hurricane was suppose to "tear" through VA with high winds an torrential rain:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

That is a wonderful pic.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Wife took this photo minutes ago on her drive into town.


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## reneedarley

I have photos I am not posting. Our sheep have been attacked by hunting dogs. 2 had to be put down and one will , i hope , survive.


----------



## Irish Pixie

reneedarley said:


> I have photos I am not posting. Our sheep have been attacked by hunting dogs. 2 had to be put down and one will , i hope , survive.


I'm sorry, Renee. I hope the other one lives.


----------



## Oregon1986

Cabin Fever said:


> Wife took this photo minutes ago on her drive into town.


Great picture


----------



## Allen W

[url=https://postimg.cc/KK6cgvK5][/URL]
Riding in Her seat

[url=https://postimg.cc/jLM7nPRQ][/URL]

Young hens scratching in the grass


----------



## oneraddad

My son got his acceptance letter today and will be an RN in a couple years. This will be his second degree, I'm pretty proud of him.


----------



## oneraddad

An internet friend sent me this holster, pretty nice of him


----------



## SLADE

Nice gift. Did he make it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Really nice Rick!


----------



## Cabin Fever

These were taken at dawn this morning.....


----------



## po boy

Dandruff?


----------



## oneraddad

SRSLADE said:


> Nice gift. Did he make it?



No, he just had no use for it and knew I'd put it to work so he gave it to me.


----------



## oneraddad

Twp.Tom said:


> Really nice Rick!



Thanks Tom


----------



## ticndig

Cabin Fever said:


> These were taken at dawn this morning....


for a second I thought this was an old post when I saw the snow . hit 90* here yesterday . very nice pics .


----------



## Grey Mare

Fall is finally hitting here, leaves are changing around our farm. Had a kid come barreling off of the blacktop onto the gravel, loose control and slide right into our antique hay rake and fence at the entrance of our driveway!! Destroyed the hay rake, can't replace this one...was rather pissed off. Police report filed and same with insurance....


----------



## oneraddad

Got my lion back today, it's pretty cool


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## oneraddad

It's not so cute anymore, it tore up my temporary fencing to get at the fruit trees and spread scat everywhere.


----------



## Grey Mare

This is what is outside my window since Saturday...and what a beautiful girl she is too:


Fall is finally here, leaves are changing and dropping at a more rapid pace than I have seen in past years...but the temperature is so nice at night, can't wait for this weekend when I can sit on the front porch in the evening and enjoy a cup of hot tea or coffee as the sun sets.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Third snow this October. Like the others, this snow will probably melt.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Have a new front door to walk out on the new deck to watch the sunset...of course all the lumber underneath the door is new...as are the joists which all had water damage due to no guttering..had to tear wall out inside to find ground wire to light...it was wrapped around a nail...have new 200 amp panel installed in a new location and half the house new wiring in it...
Did new sewer line, septic, new water and electric underground from house to well head...new pressure tank and hot water heater...new yard hydrants...underground electric to garage...framed vault in living/kitchen area with can lights, HVAC ducts, and insulation... renovation is fun...


----------



## Grey Mare

Can't say there is anything outside my window this morning, but inside...Smudge is trying to tell me to stop and enjoy my 2nd mug of coffee instead of studying:


Cabin Fever, love the photo of the pumpkins, that really seems to be a representation of fall/winter with the snow right there. Color seems to pop out more too.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Real life outside.. leaves fallen on trail..








Back with a deer hiding..


----------



## Elevenpoint

Went hiking yesterday
This place is closed to us, I camped here 35 years ago
We are camping Saturday night here


----------



## cindilu

So far we are blessed with no snow. Actually we need snow-pack really really bad but I am behind on getting wood. So for the next two weekends that is what I am going to focus on. Getting a ton of wood brought in.


----------



## cindilu

Not outside my window but rather inside my window. This has been my project and what I am working hard on. When I am not working 12 hour shifts...


----------



## Clem

I wish you were closer, Cindylu. We had the unfortunate event of a tornado coming through right after the foot of rain we got from the hurricane, and trees were down everywhere!! Old women were paying me to cut those trees up into firewood and haul it away.


----------



## oneraddad

Jaida bagged her first deer tonight, a pretty nice 3x4


----------



## Twp.Tom

Congratulations to Jaida, and You Rick-Her smile says it all!


----------



## rkintn

Congratulations to Jaida!! She will never forget that


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## Grey Mare

My 11 year old granddaughter taking riding lessons last week, she makes me so very proud of her:


She is learning to jump...


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## Forcast

Does your family live near each other? Remember you posting about grandkids.


----------



## Grey Mare

LOVE this photo of Luna and I yesterday before I headed to class:


----------



## Clem

This hawk was in my chicken lot and didn't want to leave.


----------



## Clem

He didn't mind flaring up at me when I got close, either!!


----------



## oneraddad

Someone has gotta cheap the predators in check.


----------



## Clem

Every chicken he kills, he probably kills a thousand squirrels, saving me 70 or 80 bucks. I wasn't happy, Over 2 or 3 weeks he killed at least 3 guineas and 6 chickens. Still, I didn't do anything to him, even though in these pictures he was only a few feet away from me.

And one morning, after moping around in the chicken coop for 2 or 3 days, he was just gone. Haven't seen or heard him since.

however, there's a new owl around that sounds like a banshee in the middle of the night...
These pictures remind me of this huge hungry guy, living in the basement of an all you can eat fried chicken restaurant, waiting for the buffet to open, sneaking upstairs and pretending he's a paying customer.


----------



## Grey Mare

Good on you Clem for letting him go...we have done the same thing. Here, it is illegal to shoot a hawk and comes with a very hefty fine if you do.


----------



## oneraddad

I'm glad this thread has been restored


----------



## Twp.Tom

This is what I found, while outside on the farm last month.... this silly sausage got himself stuck in the hay feeder. He was ok, just stuck! I saw a few tears rolling out of his eyes as he layed there and moooed. We ran an extension cord (a couple hundred feet) and cut one of bars, and unbolted the remaining frame. He sure was pleased to get set free. He stood up, shaked his leg a bit, and walked off. He thinks I am his savior now?


----------



## Cabin Fever

Photo taken of our front yard about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Allen W

Good to see the thread up again.


----------



## po boy

CF, Will one of those b Thanksgiving Dinner?


----------



## Allen W

Caught this going by the station today


----------



## Grey Mare

Allen W said:


> Caught this going by the station today


What is it? That is one looooooooong piece of equipment.


----------



## Allen W

My guess is it is something going into a refinery some where. There was still another axle on the back I didn't get, my phone went dead.



Better picture of the actual load.

ETA grandson said it is a refrigeration unit for use in separating natural gas into different parts.


----------



## ShannonR

Grey Mare said:


> What is it? That is one looooooooong piece of equipment.


I had the exact same question when I saw the picture! What the heck is that!? Some kind of military equipment??


----------



## Clem

Thanks to OneRadDad's posts, and asking him a whole lot of questions, I now have a really good(I hope!) surveillance system to watch the squirrels and deer raise hell around here. And watch up the road, too. 8 cameras, 1080, whatever that means, and they see in the dark. 1 terrabyte DVR. I have been busy, but I'm wanting to get this thing going, even if only a couple cameras at a time. 

I just wanted to say that ORD has been an awful lot of help to me. We don't agree on everything, cause I think I'm meaner than he is. But, he's helped me out a lot. He gets enough heat that I thought it should be said.


----------



## oneraddad

Thanks Clem, I consider you my friend. But don't tell everything we text about, I might get embarrassed. I'm kinda shy


----------



## oneraddad

My grand daughters at a local ski resort


----------



## oneraddad

All six of my grand kids at dinner last night


----------



## IndyDave

oneraddad said:


> All six of my grand kids at dinner last night


I only see 5 1/2 grandkids. 

Seriously, good to see such a joyful moment.


----------



## oneraddad

No bobcats were harmed in the shooting of this photo


----------



## oneraddad

Took the sled out and ripped it up for a couple hours, what a good time.


----------



## Bret

Way to rip


----------



## po boy

Strange way to park a car..


----------



## Twp.Tom

Nice Indy Rick!, I put new carbides,brake shoes,and a battery on mine . Man it steers stops, and starts like a new sled. I been doin' some rippin' too**


----------



## reneedarley

This was last year before Tom checked over the scooter. Now he moves so fast I can't get a photo


----------



## Farmerjack41

reneedarley said:


> View attachment 73736
> This was last year before Tom checked over the scooter. Now he moves so fast I can't get a photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 73734


What a nice snowmobile. Had one just like it for many years. Good riding, handled good and decent fuel mileage. Easy to ride well over 100 miles in a day and not be beat to death. A lot of great memories.


----------



## reneedarley

Thanks , we were lucky , bought it from a pensionist who left the village. He had had bad sight all his life and actually was not allowed to drive so it has done very little mileage. We also bought his Polaris 4 wheeler, and several unused attachments. He had inherited a lot of forest so I guess he bought things to keep tax down.


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## rkintn

oneraddad said:


>


Does that say 21 inches?!


----------



## oneraddad

Yes, 21" but the drifts are much deeper. The news says the higher elevations got up to 5 feet


----------



## Twp.Tom

We got almost 2' on wed/thurs, having a lot of fun plowing, and skoter riding. Winter is great!


----------



## Allen W

oneraddad said:


> Yes, 21" but the drifts are much deeper. The news says the higher elevations got up to 5 feet


The one to two inches we might get will all be piled up somewhere with the wind they are calling for.


----------



## Wolf mom

On the radio yesterday, the weatherman said "We're suppose to get a few snowflakes tomorrow - but they won't last."


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## oneraddad




----------



## Cabin Fever




----------



## Cabin Fever

oneraddad said:


>


Original owner of this 1997 Polaris XLT two-up. It has the 600ci triple cylinders.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Making good use of the first time they have had a round bale in the pasture.
I've always pitchforked it over the fence.


----------



## reneedarley

My bale was outside the pasture but the horses still found it


----------



## oneraddad

I finally got these fleshed and ready to send off to the tannery, it's been a learning experience. I'll be better prepared next year.


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## cindilu

Woke up to another layer of snow this morning so here is a quick pic of the world outside my window.


----------



## oneraddad

My friend Taylor snowshoed to the top and then boarded down today


----------



## cindilu

Rad, you are I have similar areas it seems. Outside of town at least. I would like to get a set of snowshoes as I see that as something that could be fun for next year. This year has been about getting used to the snow, bringing in wood, getting a fire going, keeping the fire going and bringing in more wood. Next year I will be ready.


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## rkintn

I finally watched the videos and wow! Were you filming through a scope or binoculars? Cause as fun as that looked, I'd rather be the camera person in the warm cabin


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## Cabin Fever




----------



## newfieannie

all around us has been hit hard this year. NB, que, PEI etc. all we get is flurries like last night and then rain and this is all that's left. I never even got enough to make a fort or even a few snowballs for that matter.







freezing rain coming in tonight but then changing to rain. that will all be gone tomorrow and also take what the plough left on the sides of the street. if we don't get lots of snow in march wells and lakes will be very low again this year. we had a little ice around for a week but nothing to what the other provinces have had to contend with. bet they have been way over their budget long ago. ~Georgia


----------



## wr

I actually envy those of you that have deep snow. Our temperatures have been hanging around the low -30's and we haven't had a lot of snow this year and things seem so much colder without that insulation.


----------



## painterswife

The wish here is always for a good foot of snow before it gets real cold. It cuts down on the freezing water and sewer lines for many.


----------



## Elevenpoint




----------



## Elevenpoint

These two were outside the fence Monday, mom and her pup. They've been outdoors for awhile. They wouldn't come to me and about an hour later mom was laying in the pasture while pup barked non stop, think my mare kicked her. My paint was standing over her so I brought her in, she seemed out of it for a few days. We shopped them around, nobody had seen them before, so took them to the vet and had them checked out, shots, etc. Part of the family now.


----------



## cindilu

Oh wow, I had the same experience this weekend. I cat has been crying for a week outside my house and living under my barn. Granted it is cold here, tons of snow on the ground and the temps in under 10 degrees at night time. Enough that the cat could be freezing with no place to get out of the cold, ice, snow. So I brought her into the house where she is warm and cozy.


----------



## alida

looks like your household has just increased. That cat looks way to comfortable to want to leave, and your dog appears to have accepted a new member in the house too.


----------



## [email protected]

we live just far enough from town so that some city folks can drop off dogs. about half the dogs we took in were found hiding on our property. 
thankfully they were all friendly and well behaved.


----------

